# Quickest way to Bluetooth Tether to GNex?



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

So I know you can, I know it's awesome, but it just seems to take a while. (1 minute is too long)

Is there a quicker way to pair them and get the connection established? Say, when the device is in range, bluetooth will auto tether?

Or is this just a dream fairy tale? Thanks guys!!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

kwazzy said:


> So I know you can, I know it's awesome, but it just seems to take a while. (1 minute is too long)
> 
> Is there a quicker way to pair them and get the connection established? Say, when the device is in range, bluetooth will auto tether?
> 
> Or is this just a dream fairy tale? Thanks guys!!


Use a WiFi/Bluetooth tether app called FoxFi. Turn Bluetooth tether on in the app on your Galaxy Nexus, then turn on Bluetooth in the Settings on the Nexus 7. If I can remember correctly, you have to scan devices so your GNex will show up on your tablet. When it shows up, just connect.

P.S. If you run to a problem, tell me because I can run you through it.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

I havent tried FoxFi, but I use each of the following (one on the GNEX, one on the 7).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.refluxa.android.bat

and

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.refluxa.android.bac

And they work with Tasker


----------

